# Scott Sizing feedback



## Rugby11

Going down to LBS in the morning..Hoping they can find a CR1 Elite in the inventory system because it is 25% off Grand opening special on all bikes...

I am 6 feet with a 34 inch inseam..The Scott chart says a 56 although I have normally ridden a 58cm on my Dean/Ionic...

Any thoughts on how the CR1 fits... I know I need to ride and find out but the wife is working and its going to be hard with a 2 and 6 year old in tow...So hoping some people can give some input to help me speed up the process. 

thanks


----------



## z85guy

Im 5'10 and a 33 1/2 inseam and the CR1 is a 54cm - fits like a glove. I would ride the 56 regardless of the difficulty just to be sure. Also, Its easier to size a bike up than size one down. Good luck!


----------



## Rugby11

Thanks, The guy I talked to on the phone is certain I need a 58 but with longer legs and a shorter torso I am thinking Scott might be right. I will have the stem in the lower position. 

I need to find a sitter so I can shed the kids for a few hours...Just bad timing


----------



## chris1911

I am 6'0" and on a 58cm, which is what the store fit me to. I seem to be between a 56 and 58 and glad i went up as apposed to down like i was on the 56 Felt i was riding. I like the "roominess". While the seat is forward almost to the point of needing a straight seat post (comes with a set back), i have been happy with it. The longest ride i have been on it so far is around 50 miles and it was comfortable throughout the rides.

You can probably make either work, but would depend on if you prefer a more compact feel or like to stretch out a bit.


----------



## Rugby11

I am probably in the same boat being a tweener. On my Ionic/DEAN is a 58tt and my Thomson seatpost is straight. with a 110 stem.

I spend alot of time in the drops since going to a compact handlebar but since I am 51 thinking a little shoter might be better. 
The XL scott says 575 so thats a bit shorter but the seat set back worries me.( I hadn't thought about that difference) Thanks


----------



## chris1911

Oh, i forgot to say i am on a CR1.

Here is a pic that show the position of the seat.


----------



## Rob

Last summer I was considering a CR-1 Comp. It sounds like I have the same measurements and proportions as you (6' tall and 34" inseam, longer legs, shorter torso) and my previous bike was a 57 cm with traditional geometry. When the bike shop person looked at me, she said I needed a 58 cm. I rode both 56 and 58 and for some reason, the 56 just felt better. They said I could probably fit on either by tweaking the stem length, etc. Then I looked at a Cannondale Synapse Carbon. The fitter measured my inseam and entered some numbers into a calculator and it said 58 cm. The fitter looked skeptical and said to try 56 and 58. Again, the 56 felt better to me. I know it's difficult to compare sizing between different brands, but the frame geometry and measurements of those two bikes are very similar. In the end I went with the 56 cm Synapse mainly because of a good sale price. I just made very sure on my test rides that the reach felt good in all hand positions and that I wasn't sliding off the back of the saddle. My saddle is pushed back a bit, but not nearly all the way. I kept the stock stem and flipped it down and lowered the bars by two spacers and it feels great to me. In the end, go with the one that feels best. Good luck, the CR-1 is a nice bike.


----------



## velocanman

For your height and especially inseam I highly recommend the 58cm (XL). Unless Scott has changed the sizing on the CR1, a 56 cm will be small for you.

I am 6'-2" with a 34.5" inseam. I rode a 2005 CR1 XL for 2 years and felt jammed up in the drops, especially when standing to sprint. The effective top tube is only 57.5 cm in the 58cm.

Last year I upsized to a 2009 CR1 XXL 61cm. Best move I could have made. The top tube suits my reach better and the seatpost isn't sticking out 20 cm.

If you do have the option to ride both, go with it and choose the one that feels best.


----------



## Rugby11

Thanks I think I am leaning towards the XL but will probably change out the seat post to a zero setback. 

The shop said no elites available at Scott so I wasn't able to strike the deal. So more patience...

I appreciate everyones help on this


----------



## Jaybo

I'm 5'11" 32" inseam and a 56 fits great.


----------



## JTrider

z85guy said:


> Im 5'10 and a 33 1/2 inseam and the CR1 is a 54cm - fits like a glove. I would ride the 56 regardless of the difficulty just to be sure. Also, Its easier to size a bike up than size one down. Good luck!


1+, it is definitely easier to size a bike up than down. And yes, Scott has a geometry that for most people you would go 2cm lower than you would on frame size (at least for the CR1 I know this to be true). Last year when shopping whether it was Treks, Giants, Cannondales, you name it, I was a size 54. I tried the CR1 in 54 and i felt like I was struggling to reach the bars. They put me on a 52 and it was a much better fit. After they replaced the stem with a slight raise and adjusted the fit, it felt exactly like the Trek Etc. 54's (but lighter and faster  ). I also saw a guy at the store who normally rides 56's by a 54 scott CR1.


----------



## Biker190

Hi - I've had my S30 Speedster for about a month now and really love it. I think I need some sizing adjustments however as I feel too hunched over and too much weight on my hands and my neck is getting very very sore. I just noticed today that the handlebar angle came set at -2, which I'm assuming is a lower/more aggressive position. I'm thinking that I may have the shop adjust it back to 0 and see how that feels. Is it normal for the bike to be delivered at that setting on the handlebar angle? Do I have it right that the -2 setting is to make the handlebar lower? I'm almost 6'2'' and I bought the 58xm (XL) frame size because it was more comfortable for me during a test ride than the 56. Thank you!


----------



## mallora jeff

im 5 10 and ride a 56 addict fits me fine


----------



## zigmeister

Jaybo said:


> I'm 5'11" 32" inseam and a 56 fits great.


Good to know.


----------



## Rickard Laufer

I am 5'11 (inseam 34) and i had a Foil 56 which i felt was too large and did not offer the aggressive position i wanted.
Changed to a 54 frame which is just as i like it. Only gripe is, i now need an offset seatpost and most likely a shorter stem (90-100mm). I did not feel the 56 frame was aggressive at all (too upright).


----------



## John.J.D

I have a chance to buy a Scott 54 inch 210 team road bike. I am just under 5'11 with a 32.5 inseam. Do you think this bike is to small or will it fit?


----------



## Delaney

I would be careful. Try it (or at least another similar scott) first. Any gain you might get through having a "better" bike will be lost if it isn't the right fit. A couple of guys here said they fit larger bikes. For what it is worth, I am a bit shorter than you with the same inseam and I ride a m/L giant tcr (effective tt 575 compared to the 555 of the 54 scotts.


----------



## morgan1819

5'7" = 52cm

5'9" = 54cm

5'11"= 56cm

6'1"= 58cm

6'3"= 60cm


This is where to start. A test ride is always best. A 5'10" rider with long arms will easily ride a 56cm. Conversely, super flexible 5'10" racer, could run a lengthy seatpost, and 120mm stem on a 54cm frame, and still be okay in the drops.


----------

